# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Flori Mumajesi

## IRADA

SHUME ORIGJINAL

----------


## toni54

po keng e bukur e njekohesisht e ndjeshme...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Te gjitha kenget e Florit jane te paarritshme.


Best joke ever.  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## starbright

> Best joke ever.


go kill yourself  :ngerdheshje:  :i merzitur:

----------


## [HD]

Super Lajk.. !!!!

----------


## IRADA

....u bone ill dhe nuk do me dit dit, e ke harru se ke kishe Mit Mit .......
mos bon si i veshtire, se me kupton ti shum mir

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NnBcwi0OCmg

----------


## roni_s

Kenge shuume e bukure!

ps. sa per Florin i mire eshte por nuk ka fame per tejte shqiptarise...  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

IRADA, 
si shume po e degjon Florin kohen e fundit.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

Kush qe ajo toçe :me kurore:  qe e ka hequr dhe postimin tim ktu?(kengen qe kisha postuar)

Sa xheloze qe jeni mi jahu, kur bejme komplimenta ne virtual,

Pa le te ishin ne realitet,do ishit mbytur ne lane :vajza:

----------

Irenna (25-10-2014)

----------


## AlbaneZ

Kompania "Acromax" merr vendim gjyqi ne Gjermani kunder kengetarit, Flori Mumajesit, sipas Arkiva Shqip.
Vlera procedurale e gjyqit u caktua nga gjyqetaret me 100.000 Euro. Sipas vendimit, denimi nese kengetari vazhdon me abuzimet eshte 250.000 EUR ose burg.
Vendimi i gjyqit i perkthyer dhe noterizuar gjendet ketu: http://www.acromax.de/transfer/Besch...2013_SQ_DE.pdf

Se fundmi, producenti dhe kengetari, Flori Mumajesi, ne nje deklarate te dates 26 nentor 2013, derguar perfaqesuesve te mediave ka shprehur inatin e tij me akuzat me te cilat ai eshte sulmuar se fundmi ne skandalin e madh te fshirjes se videoklipeve te kengetareve shqiptare nga YouTube.Te gjitha videot e kengetareve dhe artisteve shqiptare e qe ishin te publikuara nga kompania Arkiva Shqip (Acromax GMBH) nuk gjenden me ne rrjetin social te videove, YouTube.Sipas Florit, Arkiva Shqip e ka akuzuar ate per bllokimin e ketyre videove, duke u thene kengetareve te ndryshem se eshte producenti fajtor per largimin e videove me dhjetera miliona klikime nga YouTube, per shkak te nje kontesti per dy prej projekteve te tij.Producenti pohon se eshte vet Arkiva Shqip qe ka bere shume parregullsi dhe se YouTube keto i ka verejtur, e i ka fshire te gjitha projektet video-muzikore.
Ne deklaraten e tij, ai iben thirrje kompanise Arkiva Shqip dhe kengetareve qe te ofrojne fakte qe verteton se ai eshte pergjegjes per fshirjen e ketyre videoklipeve.
Me poshte deklarata e plote e kengetarit:

*Deklarata e Florit (26.11.2013)*

Po shkruaj kete deklarate aspak i lumtur, ne kete studio ku me shume lumturi kam regjistruar me qindra zera te artisteve, ashtu si edhe dy prej miqve-kolege te mi shume te njohur, te cilet me derguan mesazh dhe me kerkuan te komunikoja me ta.Komunikova dhe ndava me ta shqetesimin per situaten e mbjellur ne facebook, e-maile dhe telefonata nga persona qe normalisht kane lidhje, ne mos drejtperdrejt, ne nje forme tjeter te cilen nuk mund ta percaktoj, me kanalin Arkiva Shqip.I sqarova miqte e mi dhe i tregova shkurtimisht situaten e cila atyre, ashtu si edhe juve, i eshte servirur ndryshe, shume ndryshe Totalisht ndryshe nga e verteta!Drejtuar te gjithe atyre qe degjojne muzike, e duan muziken, prodhojne, interpretojne dhe investojne per muziken, ne muzike:

Une Florjan Mumajesi, nuk kam asgje personale me askend, me asnje artist, autor, intepretues, prodhues, nuk kam dhe nuk kam pasur kurre asnje problem konkurence, pasi mendoj se secili ka vendin e tij ne publik, si dhe nuk kam dhe nuk kam pasur asnjehere asnje qellim dashakeqes ndaj dikujt!Veprimet e mia kundrejt kanalit Arkiva Shqip jane bere vetem per te mbrojtur te drejtat e mia autoriale, pasi ky kanal i kishte shkelur keto te drejta dhe qellimi nuk eshte demtimi i artisteve te tjere. Perndryshe, nuk do te krijoja mbi 300 kenge te cilat edhe pse nuk kendohen nga une, ne çdo note kane ndjesi, energji, emocion dhe sa here degjohen te interpretuara nga çdo kengetar, bashke me zerin dhe kengen degjohet nje pjese nga shpirti im dhe si te tilla çdo kenge e krijuar nga une eshte e shtrenjte per mua sikurse femja kur lind.
Nuk do te mundja kurre ta mbysja me duart e mia, nuk do ta vrisja kurre nje krijese timen!Prandaj prej me shume se dy vitesh, sa here takohesha me Avokatin Z. Arben Hoxha, i cili ishte ndermjetesi per marredhenien time me Acromax dhe njekohesisht perfaqesuesi im ligjor, i shprehja shqetesimin tim per disa publikime te pa autorizuara nga une ne kanalin Arkiva Shqip. Madje keto komunikime jane bere perpara se une te lidhja kontrate me kompanine Acromax, kompani e cila ne nje nga pikat e kontrates merrte persiper te me mbronte pikerisht nga keto publikime te pa autorizuara.E kam shprehur shpesh shqetesimin tim sa here benim takime pune, pasi personalisht publikimi i ketyre kengeve pa autorizimin tim, me dukej me teper nje veprim pirat se sa nje veprim ku jane ndjekur te gjitha procedurat e nevojshme. Z. Aldor Nini, Administratori i kompanise Acromax, eshte vene ne dijeni te plote asokohe nga Avokati Arben Hoxha, por gjithashtu edhe nga une personalisht (ne ato pak here qe jemi takuar koheve te fundit) dhe kemi rene dakort qe ti dergoja me e-mail linqet me kenget, pasi ai nuk e dinte per cilat linqe behej fjale dhe u shpreh se fatkeqesisht nuk njihte kenget krijuar nga une.Dhe une ashtu bera. Nje muaj me pare i dergova e-mailin me informacionin mbi linqet siç kishim rene dakort. Mbasi i dergova linqet, prisja qe kompania Acromax te merrte te gjithe masat e nevojshme dhe procedurat ligjore, qe siguronin te drejtat e mia. Fatkeqesisht, kjo kompani nuk mori asnje mase efektive ne lidhje me keto kerkesa.Kjo pjese me poshte eshte per te gjithe ata te cileve u eshte komunikuar me sms apo telefon se Flori Mumajesi u ka bllokuar videon apo Cfare ka Flori me ty se te ka bllokuar videon, nga njerez te Arkiva Shqip. Me transparencen me te madhe dhe shume sinqerisht po ju them se dy kenget per te cilat une kam reaguar jane (Qaj  Capital T feat 2PO2 dhe I wanna bring It up (Dancehall)  Elvana Gjata).
Per keto dy vepra muzikore, shoqeria Acromax nuk i ka zbatuar detyrimet e saj ndaj meje. Per rrjedhoje, une isha i legjitimuar te veproja duke ndjekur proceduren ligjore ne YouTube. Keto jane te vetmet materiale per te cilat une me te drejten time dhe pa cenuar askend, kam reaguar.Pra, Arkiva Shqip nuk eshte mbyllur nga une, pasi kanali nuk mund te mbyllet vetem me dy pretendimet e mia!Te gjithe artistet, kompozitoret, manaxheret, diskografet dhe intepretuesit qe kane marre mesazhe se Flori u ka bllokuar kenget e tyre ne YouTube, kane te drejten morale dhe ligjore ti kerkojne atyre personave qe tju dergojne provat qe Flori u ka bllokur kenget. Vetem atehere do te kuptoni se e gjithe kjo histori eshte nje mashtrim, spekullim ndaj meje dhe manipulim qe po behet me ju.Mos bini pre e fjaleve dhe keqinformimit nga persona qe ndoshta kane lidhje ose perfaqesojne kanalin Arkiva Shqip dhe ne menyren me absolute mos u perfshini ne situata qe publikisht dhe ligjerisht mund te rezultojne fatale per te gjithe ata qe ndikohen dhe marrin persiper peshen e çdo veprimi jashte kompetencave ligjore.Te jeni te sigurte se jane marre te gjitha masat per çdo prove dhe situate te padeshirueshme. E perseris edhe nje here, se kanalin Arkiva Shqip nuk e kam mbyllur une, sepse nese do te kisha dashur ta mbyllja nuk do te beja kerkese per vetem dy vepra, por per me teper se 20 te tilla, te cilat kane me shume se nje vit qe jane te publikuara ne kanalin Arkiva Shqip.Nese kanali Arkiva Shqip ka bere shkelje te tjera, me autore te tjere, eshte problem i ketij kanali dhe marredhenieve qe ky kanal nderton (duke i shkelur) me interpretues, diskografe, manaxhere dhe autore. Te drejtat tuaja (ashtu sikurse edhe une) duhet ti kerkoni tek personat qe ju kane siguruar, ndihmuar apo garantuar publikimin ne ate kanal, si dhe tek vete ky kanal, pasi ata kane pergjegjesi morale dhe ligjore ndaj jush.Theksoj se kanali Arkiva Shqip e ka pasur dhe e ka ende mundesine per ti zgjidhur te gjitha situatat me ju e gjithashtu edhe me mua, ndaj e ftoj pronarin e kanalit Arkiva Shqip ne platformen YouTube te jete me korrekt dhe te shfaqet publikisht per te na informuar mbi shkeljet ose jo qe ai ka kryer nepermjet kanalit te tij.
Muzika i perket atyre qe e duan, degjojne, e kane ne gjak dhe jetojne me tePor do te mbetet gjithmone, e atyre qe e krijojneFenomene si ky i fundit, jane thjesht kalimtare, ashtu sikurse nje pjese e madhe e botes I ka kaluar perpara nesh

Per te gjithe koleget, miqte dhe ata qe duan muziken Shqiptare.
Flori Mumajesi

----------

Irenna (25-10-2014),shigjeta (18-12-2013)

----------


## Linda5

Se kuptoj pse i fshini kenget e Florit ne kte tem???

Xheloze femra  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

_E ndryshove jeten time
e vazhdove ti
un jetoja nje genjeshter
e jetoja si nje mrekulli

Ahh dy pika dashhuri iiiiiiiiii
Kur mi jepje tiii
Ahhh un kisha gjithcka aaaa
Kur te kisha ty pranë

Sa e vlefshme duket jeta
kur ske dashurii
Je semur dhe ndihesh vetem
por nuk ke njeri
Syt te shohin vetem muret erresir pa drit
un jetoj ne gjysem jete tjetren e ke tii

Ne pasqyr shikoj veten dhe shikoj
tjeter njeri
Koha iken mbetem vetem
mbetem vetem pa asnje motiv

Ahh dy pika dashuri
iiiiiiiiii
Kur mi jepje tiii
Ahh un kisha gjithcka
aaaaaa
Kur te kisha ty pran

Sa e vlefshme duket jeta
kur ske dashurii
Je semur dhe ndihesh vetem
por nuk ke njeri
Syt te shohin vetem muret erresir pa drit
un jetoj ne gjysem jete tjetren e ke tii_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Flori, o nji oqe patriote.

Ka marr hashash qe 17 vjec dhe shty ut me oqe, siq ka thone edvini, kur ishte ne fronse.

P.s

Kush te ka inot, qe ti fshin postimet

 :perqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Flori, o nji oqe patriote.
> 
> Ka marr hashash qe 17 vjec dhe shty ut me oqe, siq ka thone edvini, kur ishte ne fronse.
> 
> P.s
> 
> Kush te ka inot, qe ti fshin postimet
> 
> : p


Patriot, 

une nuk i mbaj pishtarin per jeten personale as Florit dhe asnji kengetari apo kengetare tjeter,sepse nuk me intereson,eshte jeta personale dhe private e tyre .



Mua me pelqen si kendon,dhe kaq .

Po  dreqi  :perqeshje:  eshte dhe pak simpatik  :shkelje syri: 

LOL

Perderisa tema eshte per Florin,eshte normale qe do vejme vidio me kenget e tij .

Epo tani,duhet me pyt shen kozmain se kush me ka inot  :perqeshje:

----------


## sirena_adria

*Ke mega hiti i radhës nga Flori Mumajesi* 

Ai lirisht mund të cilësohet si një makinë për prodhimin e hiteve, është këngëtari nga Shqipëria Flori Mumajesi, i cili së fundmi ka lansuar këngën e tij më të re të titulluar thjeshtë Ke.

Ke është punuar nga vet Flori me produksionin e tij, ndërsa të njëjtës i ka bashkangjitur edhe një videoklip tepër seksi. Në skena të caktuara të klipit paraqitet një femër nudo e cila edhe më shumë i shton klikimet e këngës.

Nuk dyshojmë se kënga do të jetë një hit i madh, si edhe të gjithë të tjerat nga Flori, e cila do të dëgjohet më shumë në klubet e posaçërisht gjatë sezonit veror

http://www.milingona.net/index.php/e...flori-mumajesi

----------


## rentaman

a ka ndonje kenge qe nuk hit?

----------


## sirena_adria

Një vajzë aksidentohet për Florin

TIRANE-Prisni, çfarë po ju thotë mendja? Nuk ka ndodhur asnjë aksident dhe askush nuk ka vdekur. Gjithçka është thjesht një provokim i zgjuar nga ana e Florit. Ndërsa ka nxjerrë nga ‘makineria e hiteve’ boom-in e radhës, që pritet të nisë shumë shpejt transmetimet në “My Music”, producenti i “Threedots” ka menduar edhe një fabul interesante për klipin. Një vajzë e bukur dhe ai, që si një ‘hajdut zemrash’ i vihet nga pas derisa e bën për vete… Pastaj? Pastaj e humb sërish. Fundi i klipit sjell një skenë shumë komike; vajzën bukuroshe, që i drejtohet Florit dhe që papritur e përplas një automjet. Kaq besojmë se ju mjafton për të imagjinuar skenat e klipit. Kënga pritet të shndërrohet në një hit veror dhe për këtë ju sigurojmë. Ne e kemi dëgjuar dhe na besoni, do të kërceni pafund me të. Por ky nuk do të jetë projekti i vetëm i Florit dhe “Threedots”. Të tjera këngë, shumë të arrira do të lançohen gjatë stinës së nxehtë për të gjithë artdashësit. 

(d.b/Bluetooth/BalkanWeb) 

http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/26...in-193892.html

----------


## sirena_adria

*Flori fantastik me ‘Ta boja me drita’*

Kënga më e re nga Flori Mumajesi është një këngë e këndshme me tekst të lezetshmëm dhe videoklip vërtetë interesant. ‘Ta boja me drita’ është projekti i fundit nga kantautori Flori Mumajesi. Ky ndoshta është projekti më i këndshëm nga ThreeDots deri më tani dhe pas suksesit të verës së kaluar me ‘Lule Lule’, ky do të jetë suksesi i radhës që do të pushtojë këtë verë. AdPlatformZone = { id: "21e04e2ea", format: "630x0" }; Kënga është ritmike me tekst të këndshëm, ku Flori i këndon gocave duke i shprehur simpatinë. Ndërsa videoklipi është mjaft interesant, me disa pjesë duke përcjellur vajzat me skena plot humor, por jo gjithçka i shkon mirë. 

http://lajmi.net/flori-fantastik-me-...100069727.html

----------


## shigjeta

Keto dite eshte ne turne ne USA se bashku me Elvana Gjaten dhe Labinotin

----------


## Irenna

Kengeve te florit nuk i hub koha asnjehere.Super like per kete kengen meposhte.

----------

